# Vagfest 07 - 1st July 07 - The Details



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

OK All, Vagest '07 is also on the horizon and its time to pack the car and head to what going to be a all round amazing show.

Featuring a multi-class show 'n' shine competition with classes and all-comers classes, Best in Show, taking into account all cars present on the day - prizes and trophies awarded accordingly.

The groups are as follows :

Best Mk1 Golf & Runner Up 
Best MK2Golf & Runner Up 
Best MK3 Golf & Runner Up 
Best MK4 Golf & Runner Up 
Best Mk5 Golf & Runner Up 
Best ra/Passat & Runner Up 
Best Beetle & Runner Up 
Best Seat & Runner Up 
Best Audi & Runner Up 
Best Cabrio & Runner Up 
Best Air Cooled & Runner Up

Best Name (Inglebert Humpledink)
Best Bum (Oh Yes!)
Best Bouncy Jumper Of The Day
Furthest Travelled

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Top traders have been invited and will be selling the latest styling accessories at discounted prices, plus loads of secondhand bargains too.

Edge-of-the-seat track action throughout the day on one of the best known Club short circuits around - little wonder it has been christenend 'the jewel in the crown' when it comes to quality grass root track events.

Hot and cold food available all day from the superb on-site café.

This is a grass roots event, which has grown over the years and is laid back, which gives the ideal opportunity for your first track day. One car on track at a time, so no need to worry about other cars.

*SUNDAY 1st July 2007

KAMES SPRINT CIRCUIT

MUIRKIRK
EAST AYRSHIRE​*

*TRACK FORMAT*

SAME TRACK FORMAT AS NORMAL - INDIVIDUAL TIMED RUNS THROUGHOUT THE DAY

WHO? OPEN TO V.A.G. CARS

COST: £25 PER DRIVER

Note that for track insurance purposes, you will be required to join East Ayrshire Car Club, which will cost an additional £20.

Membership form here

If you participated in the 2005, 2006 Track Event, then you will still be a member of East Ayrshire (by one day), and so you will still be covered and will not need to re-join until next year! * Please bring proof of membership *

Track preparation advice can be given on this thread []

TRACK ENTRIES: 07817762138 Chris / [email protected]

- please ring before 9pm only.

Tyre/car road legality rules: TBC

*SHOW & SHINE*

Entry on the day - tell gate staff on arrival

*TRADERS/AUTOJUMBLE*

BOOKINGS: 07817762138 Chris / [email protected]

- please ring before 9pm only.

*SPECTATORS*

£5 ENTRY

(TRACK DRIVERS: GATE FEE IS ON TOP OF TRACK ENTRY FEE)

VENUE DETAILS:

Circuit info (clockwise route shown - 3 laps, although the venue may be run anticlockwise, 2.5 laps - TBA)










How to get there?

Large scale Multimap [] 

 Map borrowed from another site
​
Kames is located in Muirkirk, East Ayrshire. From Juction 12 of the M74, take the A70. Muirkirk is situated about 10 miles westbound. From the west, Kames is 10 miles east of Cumnock, 13 miles from Strathaven. Kames is signposted in Miurkirk village. There are plenty of B&Bs in the surrounding area. Previously I have camped in Moffat en-route from the south.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Raffle Prizes

** Engine Remap Upgrade Thanks To Torque Service, worth over £500

** Set Of 18" RS4 (New Shape) Wheels In Either 5/112 or 5/100 Thanks To Motorsport Wheels, worth over £400 pounds

** Cleaning Packs, Thanks To www.carwashnwax.co.uk, worth over £30 a time

** Full Detail For Your Car using all carwashnwax products, worth over £200

** Professional Photoshoot Of Your Car, with prints and framed worth around £100

** Free Puncture Repairs For A Year, Thanks To RD Tyres

many more prizes to follow

See You All There


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Permission to say ****. Nottingham Meet on 1st July!!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Think I'll try and go along to this on Sunday. Spoke to Scotty and he says its always a good day.

Might even enter the show n shine.


----------



## Wee Dave (Jul 28, 2006)

Definately up for this, always a good day out when it was club gti scottish national day


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

No best Skoda Prize................I'll stay home then:lol:


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

did anyone come along?


----------

